# Stoeger Trap Guns



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

My son is in a trap league. I have been with him shooting twice now and seem to have been bitten by the bug myself. I am considering a Stoeger for myself and I was looking for some input about this brand. Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have the 12 ga. stoeger condor and use it occaisonally for trap and duck hunting. i think it is a great gun for the minimal price. the gun is tight and does not even feel cheap.


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

Do yourself a favor, buy a Beretta or Browning, even a used one.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have considered buying one myself...I have held a couple of them...seem to be well made..good handling shotguns...I thought about possibly a 20 gauge...as mentioned before a Browning or Berretta would be nice..but for those of us that have to work within a budget they are a bit pricey.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

If you are gonna go out and beat brush with it, buy the Stoeger. I have one for just that purpose. Rabbit, Pheasant, Grouse, it gets used rain or shine, and it hasn't caused me any issues. Good gun, and shoots as straight as I can point it.

If you are gonna shoot at courses, and rub its stock every night when you get home, and take good care of it. Not lean it up against your buddies pickup, and kick it over in a puddle, take the splurge and pick up a Browning. They are great shooting guns, and nice to look at as well. 

If you are gonna use it for both, the Stoeger would be my first purchase, then pick up the Browning when you have the dough saved up. Then when you decide to hunt at the pheasant farm off the mowed paths, you can pull out the 2 grand Browning, and atleast look good for your pictures at the end. Otherwise, the Stoeger is my go to gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A guy that I used to work with bought a Browning Citori...cost about $12-1300 in the mid 90s when he bought it...I kept in touch with him after I left and ask him how the Browning was...I was floored when he said it was all beat to He!!...that he had been dragging it through briar patches and the such  he had a Mossberg 500 that he could have used as his beater gun..why take the show piece out and drag it through the mud??? I couldnt have done it myself under any circumstances.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input.
I was at the Gander Mountain in North Canton and they only have one of the Stoegers in the building that I was interested in. I do know one thing for sure and that is I'm NOT buying the floor model. I'm gonna run out to Fin-Feather-and Fur to see what the have and keep shopping around for now. That is unless my six lotto numbers get pulled tomorrow.  
In that case Nailer639 is gonna be doing him some gun shopping ASAP!!


----------

